# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة العمري

## احساس المطر

وثيقة النسب العمري : 


الحمد لله الذي جعل الناس شعوبا وفاضل بين الأنساب والأحساب وفاوت بينهم بالفضائل, والصلاة والسلام الأكملان الأزكيان على سيدنا و مولانا محمد المبعوث من أشرف جراثيم الأنسام المرسل رحمة لجميع الأمة على مَمّر الأيام القائل منبهاً على فضيلة النسب خياركم في الجاهلية خياركم في الإسلام إذا فقهوا, وقوله من أشرف الحسب. وعلى آله أهل الإقتداء وأصحابه نجوم الاهتداء وعلى التابعين لهم على سنن الهدى الناهجين سُبلهم في كل منقبة تورث فضلاً ومداداً ما تحرّرت الأنساب وجرت ماء فضل الصالحين وأنساب آمين. 
أما بعد فقد كان بعث قاضي القضاة ملاذ العفاة الإمام الهمام القاضي أحمد بن عبد الله الشعراوي المُوّلى خلافةً بإقليم عجلون نسبة السادة الكرام الصالحين البَرَرة الفخام بني مسّاد أصحاب الاهتداء و الإرشاد إلى ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين وارث علوم المرسلين الإمام الجليل الكبير صاحب المقام الخطير الناطق بالصواب الموافق لمراد الكتاب أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه وأعاد الله علينا وعلى المسلمين من بركاته وبركات علومه وإمداداته الباطنة في الدنيا والآخرة ،، بموجب صك شرعي مجرد معتبر مرعي مؤرخ بأواخر محرم الحرام سنة ثلاث وخمسين ومائة وألف وصورته من غير زيادة ولا نقصان: 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه ثقتي, الحمد لله بمجلس الشريعة الغرا بمحلة عجلون المحمية آجله الله تعالى لدى محرره لطف الله به الحاكم الشرعي الموقع خطة الكريم أعلاه أدام الله فضله وعلاه بعد أن حضر شيخ الإسلام والمسلمين مفتي السادة الشافعية بعجلون المحمية ومدرس جامعها يومئذ الشيخ سعيد بن الشيخ موسى وأخوه الشيخ الصالح الشيخ سعد وولدهما؛ فأما ولد الشيخ سعيد فهو الولد النجيب الشيخ محمد, وأما ولد الشيخ سعد فهو النجل السعيد الشيخ زين الدين, وكان أن ذاك صغيري السن فادعى الشيخ سعيد المزبور وأخوه المذكور بأنهما من ذرية علي بن عليل المتصل نسبه بأمير المؤمنين ثاني خلفاء سيد المرسلين الناطق بالصواب سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فطلبوا بإثبات ذلك, فأبرزوا من أيديهم نسبة جليلة عليها خط جماعة من علماء الإسلام وختوم قضاة الأنام, فتأملناها فإذا هي شاهدة بصدق مقالهم وسمو حالهم, فسألونا تجديد إثبات نسبهم الشريف وتجديد نسبتهم فبادرنا إلى ذلك رجاء الثواب من الرؤوف اللطيف فلنذكر صورنها من غير زيادة ولا نقصان:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين الحمد لله الذي كشف نقاب الغفلة عن قلوب العارفين وكشف حجاب الغفلة عن أنس الخائفين وعمّر بواطن المحبة بلطائف حكمه وعمر ظواهر الطالبين بوظائف كرمه ونعمه وعمر أوقات أحبابه بأنوار المراقبات وطهر ساعات من تعلق بجانبه بصدق حبه أحمده حمد من أوصله إلى مقام الرضا فلم يبقى له اعتراض وأشكره شكر من أذاقه قرب الوصل فنفى عنه الأغراض وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له شهادة من كسّر الأصنام النفس الأمارة بالسوء فوّحد وعرف دقائق أسرار الأسرار فلم يجحد واقتبس من نار شجرة المناجاة نور التوحيد ونودي من شاطئ الواد الأيمن إني أنا المراد وأنت المريد وأشهد أن سيدنا محمداً عبده ورسوله أكرم بني رقى إلى السماء وأطلعه الله تعالى على أسرار الأسماء وخصه بالكرامة في الدَارين فكان من ربه كقاب قوسين صلى الله عليه وعلى آله الطاهرين من الدنس والشين وعلى صاحبه أبي بكر الصديق الذي نوى في صدره سِّر الثقلين وعلى أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب الذي أسمع سارية على بعد الدار من غير شك ولا مين وعلى أمير المؤمنين عثمان بن عفان صاحب المراقبة ذي النورين وعلى أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب الذي أوتي علم الكونين وعلى ولديه شباب أهل الجنة وريحانة هذه الأمة أبي محمد الحسن وأبي عبد الله الحسين والأنصار والتابعين بإحسان إلى يم الدين,،

أما بعد فإن لله عباداً قطعوا العلايق فظهرت الحقائق وصقلوا الأنفس بالمجاهدات وسلكوا سبيل الرّياضات فنالوا من المقامات أعلاها وأنماها ومن الدرجات أشرفها وأسناها وسابقوا إلى الطاعات فأحرزوا قصباتها وجروا في حيلة المراقبات فأدركوا غاياتها فأفاض الله عليهم من سنا أنواره خِلعَ القرب وسقاهم من شراب أسراره بكأس الحب فسلكوا طريق الإخلاص وتنافسوا فآنسوا ناراً فطلبوها فوجودها نوراً فاقتبسوا وعشوا على ضوئها فعاشوا ولاح لهم سنا برقها فطاشوا وطهُرت قلوبهم من أوساخ الدنيا فأخلصوا وظهرت لهم أنوار الحقايق فخلصوا ووقفوا في مقام الرضا والتسليم في موقف من أتى الله بقلب سليم فسقاهم كأس مزاجه من تسنيم فأولئك خواص الحضرة القدسية وأرباب الروضة الملوكية زهدوا في المنزلين ورفضوا الدارين وطلبوا رب الكونين فهم في رياض البسط يتنعمون ومن طرق الانقباض آمنون فهم الصديقون الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون فأولئك الشعب الغبر الذين لو أقسم أحدهم على الله تعالى لأبر قسمه.

اللهم اجعل مقامهم لديك ومحبتهم لك وإليك واحشرنا في زمرتهم واسلك بنا طرايقهم قبل أن ينفذ من العمر ذخائره ويذهب من الصبر أوائله وأواخره إنك أنت الجواد المفضال المتعال, ولما كانوا رضي الله عنهم على هذه الطريقة الصالحة والسبل الواضحة تعيّن أن نذكر نسبة من لهم نسبة متصلة بمن له إليهم قربة سيدنا وبكتنا الشيخ الإمام ولي الله بلا نزاع العارف الرباني صاحب الكرامات النافعة والبراهين القاطعة القطب الغوث من أشهر بالسرّ المكنون والنور الساطع سيدي علي بن عليل وقيل عليم والصحيح باللام ونصل نسبه فيه واحداً فواحداً على التمام والكمال ويشهد بذلك من وقف على النسبة القديمة من الرجال فوضعوا خطوطهم آخر هذا السجل الرقيم بما عاينوا من النسبة الشريفة معاينة علم وخبره لا شك فيها ولا تأثيم ومن هنا نتعرض ونشير إلى صاحب هذه النسبة الشريفة ونذكر أباه وأجداده على الطريقة النظيفة :

فهو الشيخ الصالح الزاهد مسلك المربدين موسى الحمامي وولداه الشيخ سعيد والشيخ سعد، والشيخ موسى المذكور بن الشيخ عيسى وأخوه الصالح الزاهد الورع الشيخ أحمد ويُكنى بالبغل، فأما أولاد الشيخ أحمد المذكور الشيخ الصالح الزاهد عمران والشيخ عيسى، وأخوه الصالح الشيخ احمد المذكورين أولاد الشيخ الصالح الزاهد الورع التقي مسلك المربدين محمد الغزالي بن عبد الله بن الشيخ الشهير بعبد القادر بن الشيخ جلال بن الشيخ رضوان بن الشيخ محمد بن الشيخ الصالح الورع الزاهد الشيخ عثمان بن الزاهد الورع الشيخ أيوب بن الشيخ الصالح الزاهد التقي إبراهيم بن الشيخ الصالح أيوب بن الشيخ الزاهد يعقوب بن شيخ الإسلام يوسف بن الشيخ محمد المشهور بالعظمية بن الشيخ المشهود من أسمائه عبد الله بن شيخ الطريقة ومعدن السلوك والحقيقة سيدي أبي إسحاق الحمامي المدفون بزاويته فبقرية حمامة من عسقلان بأرض فلسطين رضي الله تعالى عنه ويُكنى بأبي عرقوب رفع الله عنا ببركته الذنوب بن الشيخ الزاهد الورع العابد الشيخ عنان بن الشيخ الصالح والبار الفالح الشيخ حسن بن الشيخ عبد الرحيم بن الشيخ المجير الشيخ محمد بن الشيخ تقي بن الشيخ الورع شيخ الإسلام عبد السلام بن الشيخ القدوة العمدة إلى الله إبراهيم بن شيخ الإسلام والمسلمين فياض بن الشيخ الولي الكبير المجاهد في الله حق جهاده أبي حسن علي بن عليم وصوابه عليل على ما نقل المؤرخون أعاد الله علينا وعلى المسلمين من بركاته ورزقنا نفحة من نفحاته بن الشيخ الزاهد الورع محمد بن المجاهد في الله حق جهاده يوسف بن الشيخ الإمام يعقوب بن الشيخ الإمام عبد الرحمن بن الشيخ الإمام عبد الله بن ثاني خلفاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. الناطق بالصواب أمير المؤمنين أبي حفص عمر بن الخطاب بن نفيل بن عبد العزّى إلى لؤي بن غالب العدوي اجتمع مع النبي صلى اله عليه وسلم في كعب إلى غالب وعمر رضي الله عنه هو الفاروق الذي فرق بين الحق والباطل وأمه حنتمة بنت هشام بن المغيرة المخزومي وأبو جهل ابن هشام خاله. بشره - الفاروق - رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجنة وشهد له أن الله جعل الحق على لسانه وقلبه وأن رضاه عنه وغضبه عدل وأن الشيطان يفر منه وأن الله عز وجل به الدين واستبشر أهل السماء بإسلامه صادق النطق وسراج أهل الجنة عاش حميداً ومات شهيداً ولو كان نبي بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكان عمر ودفن مع صاحبه في حجرة عائشة رضي الله عنها بإذنها رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.

وحكم الحاكم الشرعي المرمي إليه بموجب ذلك حكماً شرعياً محرراً مرعياً بالتماس شرعي مسؤول فيه وثبت ذلك عندي الثبوت الشرعي. انتهى ما في الأصل وبذيل الأصل المنقول عنه هذا الفرع شهادة أربعة أنفار, الأول شيخ الإسلام عمر بن عثمان الخطيب الثاني أحمد بن حمدان الثالث عبد الله بن خالد الرابع محمد بن موسى وغير ذلك من الحاضرين وبأعلى ذلك علامة القاضي المتبت للأصل صورتها المر كما فيه والتحرير على ما جرى وسُطِّر نمقه أفقي الورى موسى أبو العباس المولى خلافة بمجدل عسقلان جرى ذلك وحرر في أول شهور جمادى من شهور سنة عشرين بعد الألف وفي ظهر هذه النسبة المزبورة ما صورته الحمد لله وقفت على هذا الكتاب فوجدته موافقاً للصواب لكونه على الوجه الشرعي فقبلته وأمضيته ثم قدرته وأنا أفقر الورى محمد بن رمضان المولى خلافة بقضاء غزة جرى ذلك وحرر في شهر رمضان الذي هو من شهور سنة ثلاثين وألف شهد بذلك موسى الأزيد شهد بذلك محمد بن رمضان وغير ذلك من الحاضرين وفي ظهر الأصل أيضاً ما صورته نظر فيه فأعترف بصحته فقبلته وقدرته. وأنا أفقر الورى محمود بن محمد المولى بقضاء حوران عفا عنهما الملك المنان جرى ذلك وحرر في شهر جمادى من شهور سنة سبع وثلاثين بعد الألف شهد بذلك الشيخ حمد بن الشيخ عبد اللطيف والشيخ علي بن الشيخ إبراهيم الحواري هذا ما وجد في الأصل المنقول عنه هذا الفرع حرفاً حرفاً وكلمة كلمة وقوبل الفرع على الأصل فصح وثبت ذلك مقابلته بشهادة شهود آخره الثبوت الشرعي تحريراً في أواخر المحرم من شهور سنة ثلاث وخمسين بعد الألف شهد بذلك شيخ الإسلام الشيخ سالم والشيخ عبد الهادي المومني والشيخ عبد النبي الإمام بعجلون وعلي الحاج من قرية صمّا والشيخ أحمد بن محمد من قرية زحر ومصطفى بن زهير من قرية زحر وعليان من قرية قم ومحمد بن أحمد من قرية حوفه وغير ذلك من الحاضرين ثم إن هذا النسب الشريف نقل بحروفه وجددت نسخته وذكر من تفرع منه وذلك في سنة مائتين بعد الألف. 

جددت هذه النسبة العمرية كما وَرَدت بالمخطوطة السابقة حرفاً حرفاً وكلمة كلمة دون زيادة ولا نقصان وذكر من تفرع وذلك سنة ثلاث وأربعمائة بعد الألف للهجرة الموافق لسنة ثلاث وثمانون وتسعمائة بعد الألف للميلاد.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا الك يا حلا

----------


## شمس الشتاء

يسلموا  ياحلا 
 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عندي 3 اصدقاء من العشيره هاي :SnipeR (62): 

الله يحميهم و يحفظهم يا رب :SnipeR (62):

----------


## omar99lll

الف شكر على هذه الوثيقه

----------

